# fail2ban laesst sich nicht stoppen



## Cola (3. Okt. 2012)

Hallo. Ich habe ISPConfig 3 2010 nach so einem "Perfect Tutorial" installiert und zwar mit fail2ban (Debian Lenny). Ich wollte fail2ban für testing kurz anhalten, aber dies geht nicht. Egal wie ich das beende (Prozess killen oder normal beenden /etc/init.d/fail2ban stop) bleibt anscheinend aktiv und blockt weiter. Selbst wenn ich die Konfigurationsdateien beliebig veraendere wird trotzdem geblockt wie zuvor.

Neustart des Servers oder von Apache bringt auch nix, laeuft warum auch immer munter weiter und laut Logs wird weiter geblockt.

Weiss wer woran dies liegen kann und wie die Software ohne deinstallieren stoppen kann?

Prozess wird nicht als "Zombie" deklariert, dieser wird aber nur sichtbar wenn geblockt wird.

Thx
Cola


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2012)

Stoppen lässt sich fail2ban mit:

/etc/init.d/fail2ban stop

wenn das bei Dir aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht geht, dann versuch mal ein:

update-rc.d -f fail2ban remove

und dann starte den server neu. Mit apache oder ispconfig hat das übrigens nichts zu tun, ein apache neustart kann also keine Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Cola (3. Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank, dass Zweite hat geklappt. Du weisst nicht zufaellig woran dies lag? Ich verstehe nicht ganz was da los war.


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2012)

Woran das lag kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.

Du solltes übrigens fail2ban danach wieder aktivieren mit:

update-rc.d fail2ban defaults

und dann fail2ban mit dem init script starten.


----------



## Cola (3. Okt. 2012)

Ja wie ich das wieder starte waere auch meine naechste Frage gewesen 

Danke nochmal


----------

